# Passing time again....



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

went back inside of a pass the same one i have been going too lots of small flounder lots..more good sized fish then the last 3 or 4 days ago.lots of flounder moving around i believe its beginning to happen ,seen lots more fish there than the last time all in the grass except two or three which were in the powdery sand.got this creature also , i know what it is but has any one else seen one or know what it is ? it will sit you on your asssss. I know i am not the only one on this page fishing lets see some of your fish pics of recent nights...gig on,,,,


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice haul! And that's a lesser electric ray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Electric ray, we used to call them banjos


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Agree with both above on electric ray/skate we I used to surf stepped on many and will give ya a nice surprise


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Sooooooooo, where did you stick all of these?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah about a year ago I posted about an encounter I had with one while surf fishing about 20 years ago. Funny story. I can personally tell you they will light you up. I haven't caught one in a long time ,but If I ever catch another one I hope I have a buddy with me that doesn't know what they can do. Then I will have another funny story.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

pretty cool....i 'gopro' one a while back floundering the gulf. check minute 3'...that's how they do it.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang, I thought you were going to touch him and demonstrate the shocking part for us.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> Yeah about a year ago I posted about an encounter I had with one while surf fishing about 20 years ago. Funny story. I can personally tell you they will light you up. I haven't caught one in a long time ,but If I ever catch another one I hope I have a buddy with me that doesn't know what they can do. Then I will have another funny story.


yeah I know what these things can do from shrimping and if i knew it wouldn't have killed my brother in law in the middle of nowhere i would have let him pick it up...I have seen these kill 20 thousand live shrimp before and had to go home after that ...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I was shark fishing at Fort Morgan about 20 years ago, when I caught mine. It was dark when I reeled him in , I didn't know what kind of ray or skate it was. I also didn't know if it had a barb or not. I looked it over pretty good with the flash light and decided that it didn't. So I got my pliers and grabbed the thing to take the hook out. Wham ! I just fell backwards into the sand a little dazed and confused might have even peed myself a little. I didn't know what the heck had just happened. I sat there a few minutes wondering what the hell ! So here's the funniest part .Since I couldn't come up with an explanation for what had happened. I grabbed the thing again to take it off. That's when I realized this thing can shock the crap out of you. (Slow learner but I finally got it) I had a buddy fishing about 30 yards from me, so called him over and told him what had happened .He laughed his but off and told me I was full of crap. That's when I offered him the chance to prove me wrong and touch it. Finally just cut the line. But you can bet I'll never touch another one . If you have a pace maker don't touch one of these, just saying.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

